# Side Marker Bulb Replacement?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

This is probably very simple, but is there a simple way to replace the front side marker light bulbs on my S13? Does the whole assembly just pop out somehow? Please help!

Thanks,
TJ


----------

